# Orchids Inn missing website



## Slipper lover (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello everyone I went to there website on Saturday to get a message saying the server has charged or shut down . I was going to make an order form orchids inn but i do not know the email address . I am wondering if the went out of business or is there just something wrong with the site currently .


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 11, 2017)

it goes down sometimes..check back later

SAm is far from going out of business


----------



## Slipper lover (Dec 11, 2017)

Okay I was just worried I really like his plants the are extremely nice thank you very much


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2017)

It's up now!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2017)

They are upgrading their website


----------

